# There are some good Canucks!



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ya gotta love this guy!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

"Out, Nazi! OUT!"

I love it.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Excellent, I can only hope to have that kind of courage when it’s needed. And the cops did not understand or obey at first, and a lot of cops see themselves as princes. 

They think that they don’t have to obey the law; because they think that they are the law; I have heard plenty of people refer to them as “the law”. They are law enforcement, there is a world of difference.

There were 6 of them, why so many? The pastor was right, there are like the Gestopo.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

I head this on Glen Beck, love it and we all need to stand up.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

In all the years I have dealt with them, I have never met one that was worth his salt.
I use to fly my plane up to Quebec almost ever other week, from early Friday to Sunday night.
Every one tried to put their hand in your wallet figuratively speaking.
There were plenty of rude, arrogant bastards to deal with.
There were those who had the Parisian habit of grabbing women (my wife in this case) by the crotch from behind. I nearly shot one of them while he was trying to.
Then there were the scumbags at the FBO who tried to manipulate the imperial gallon against the US gallon to get extra money out of the filling of roughly 40 US gallons.
Then there are my slime ball relatives who are card carrying members of the commie party. 
I punched one of them out after his remarks about our infantry.
Have not been back since.
Then there are those who screwed me on eBay sales a few times, never any US sellers, just the bastards from Canada.
So, from my dealings with them, screw them all.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> In all the years I have dealt with them, I have never met one that was worth his salt.
> I use to fly my plane up to Quebec almost ever other week, from early Friday to Sunday night.
> Every one tried to put their hand in your wallet figuratively speaking.
> There were plenty of rude, arrogant bastards to deal with.
> ...


Can't and won't argue your points but this pastor has his act together. I found myself cheering him on.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Can't and won't argue your points but this pastor has his act together. I found myself cheering him on.


Oh, I will agree with you, he is great, but I don't think he is a natural born Kanuck.
Yes there a few more, but I really never met one in all my times up there.
They are better in Toronto and Hamilton, by a bit.
The ones at Hudson bay were non political, more tribal, Indians at that.
They took care of the summer camp for my aunt and uncle, God, that water was freezing in August!!
My great aunt and uncle lived in Hamilton, and I use to visit them, the other bastard relatives
lived in Toronto, would run into them at the aunt's house at times.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Oh, I will agree with you, he is great, but I don't think he is a natural born Kanuck.


If memory serves me correctly he was born Polish. He just made the mistake of moving near the North Pole.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

So much hate towards your brethren North of the 49th and all I say is good things about you folks (expect for those bad people in Portland).

Godspeed.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

CapitalKane49p said:


> So much hate towards your brethren North of the 49th and all I say is good things about you folks (expect for those bad people in Portland).
> 
> Godspeed.


Well, that hatred was earned from actual face to face experiences I had with your people.
I don't know where you are located, but the those I referred to are in the big cities, Queerbeck, Hamilton and Toronto.
Even when I flew freight into Canada there was no difference in their attitude.
They act just like the liberal assholes in Boston, NYC and Bridgeport to name a few.
My animosity is not from this interweb, but from real life experiences, and I stand by those opinions.
Yeah the people in Portland suck Plus Boston, New Haven and others and they deserve what they get. They are all blessed with riots arson and murders.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

SOCOM42 said:


> Well, that hatred was earned from actual face to face experiences I had with your people.
> I don't know where you are located, but the those I referred to are in the big cities, Queerbeck, Hamilton and Toronto.
> Even when I flew freight into Canada there was no difference in their attitude.
> They act just like the liberal assholes in Boston, NYC and Bridgeport to name a few.
> ...


Interesting. Been to the US a lot never really had any problems with your countrymen. When I've been travelling that's when I've met some real *sshats. Europe, Africa and especially Mexico. Maybe it's the water or the tequila. Anyway one good thing about hate is that it keeps you warm at night. 

Godspeed


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

CapitalKane49p said:


> Interesting. Been to the US a lot never really had any problems with your countrymen. When I've been travelling that's when I've met some real *sshats. Europe, Africa and especially Mexico. Maybe it's the water or the tequila. Anyway one good thing about hate is that it keeps you warm at night.
> 
> Godspeed


It has been about 45 years since I had any encounters up north, memories fade into the background.
I don't even think about them, to much energy wasted in it, just brought to the forefront here.
Yeah, hate will keep you warm at night along with a good AK in the bag with you.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Standing ovation. We need more of that.
They walked away like confused kids caught red handed.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

It seems that the govt in Alberta is serious about getting everyone the shot.



> Alberta Health Services announced in a statement that GraceLife Church would stay closed until it can provide proof that it will comply with health restrictions, the Canadian Press reported.
> 
> CTV News reported that the police and security staff were around as chain-link metal fencing was installed around the church building and its parking lot Wednesday.











Canadian Church Shut Down, Fenced Off for Not Following Coronavirus Rules


A church in Alberta, Canada, has been shut down and fenced off by the Alberta government for running afoul of the coronavirus rules.




www.breitbart.com


----------

